# 1915 Flying Merkel 400 scout



## Goldenindian (Jul 28, 2021)

1915 Miami Flying Merkel 400 scout (faux resto) 

 Probably my all time favorite bicycle from the teens era!
Have to give a special thanks to Jesse McCauley, Brant (New Mexico Brant), Paul (Oldwhizzer), John (whizzer1), Robert (barracuda), and Cabe member Stephen. Couldn’t have done it without their help. A lot of great people part of the Cabe community. Never did locate that cool Miami hub and wanted some cooler grips, but it is a awesome bike regardless. Still looking. Thanks. Enjoy the pictures. More to come….


----------



## SKPC (Jul 28, 2021)

🔟🥇


----------



## Rusty72 (Jul 28, 2021)

Amazing !!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 28, 2021)

Looks fabulous Glenn!  Congratulations; I am glad I could assist with this beauty.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 28, 2021)

Wow!
What a magnificent bicycle!
Fantastic job on the fauxtina.
Really nice photo shoot as well.
Thanks, for the look see.
Definitely looking forward to more, of this wonderful bike.
Congrats!


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2021)

Beautiful !


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 28, 2021)

There it is!!! 
Community, skill, vision and a passion all working in perfect harmony. 
Congratulations, kudos, bravo.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Now that gets my motor running! Great bicycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 28, 2021)

This bicycle was a fun one to work on and assemble. 


The guy I got it from told me it was in a hayloft for probably 80 years! When it was purchased new in 1915 it was the only source of transportation on the property.


----------



## Rusty72 (Jul 28, 2021)

Wow ! You did an outstanding job ! Killer ! I love it !


----------



## gkeep (Jul 28, 2021)

Fantastic! By any chance did you document the process from ancient rust to venerable crust? Thats is such a great faux finish complete with aged decal! Hats off!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jul 28, 2021)

Very nicely done...


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 28, 2021)

gkeep said:


> Fantastic! By any chance did you document the process from ancient rust to venerable crust? Thats is such a great faux finish complete with aged decal! Hats off!
> View attachment 1453838



Sorry no. Maybe next time I will really document the process. Thanks to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 28, 2021)

Goldenindian said:


> Sorry no. Maybe next time I will really document the process. Thanks to everyone for the kind words.



Next time!!?? So you're really a masochist at heart?? 🤣 I'd love to do this with my Westfield Motobike frame that was originally the popular red of the time and be able to save the little bit of original creme or white that preserved the headbadge ghost.

Looking forward to seeing your next project. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 29, 2021)

I can't stop looking at this bike!  You knocked it out of the park.  Your Vitalic tires look fantastic!  Maybe a thread is in order just for them?!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 29, 2021)

Wow!
That as found picture, is astounding.
Miraculous, resurrection & recovery.


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Jul 29, 2021)

Beautiful! Even more so considering what you started with.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## dave the wave (Jul 29, 2021)

great job !!


----------



## locomotion (Jul 30, 2021)

very good work
please document the next faux restoration, the end result is stunning (especially when seeing with what you started with)

how long did the whole process take from start to finish?
how come you didn't use the crank and sprocket that were on the frame when found? was is the wrong parts? (I don't know anything about this model)


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 30, 2021)

It probably took about a month to do the paint…it is a lot of sanding…with fine grit. If I buy a rusty frame I usually have to find all new nickel parts for the entire bicycle. The bicycle was probably a Racycle not a merkel to start with. I had already had the merkel chainring in better condition. These frames are not the easiest thing to track down. I figured if I have to put together the whole bike, I should just make it my dream bike. I have long looked at that ad for the 400 scout, and never seen a real one. Seemed like a worthwhile transformation.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 30, 2021)

This thread will probably attract a few more eyes in the future, so it may be a good place for another wanted poster.
Glenn/Goldenindian, is and will probably always be looking for this hub.
So, let him know, if you ever come across one for sale.
Sorry for the fuzzy print.
It’s a bad copy of a bad copy that was poorly copied.
Killer bike Glenn!
I wish you the best of luck on finding one of these oddball hubs.










At least this photo proves that one of them actually exists.
And it’s sitting on a postal box!
It would be so easy to pack it up, and send it to Glenn.😁


----------



## mymikesbikes (Jul 30, 2021)

Holy cow, the chain ring is almost as big as the wheels.  Great looking bike.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 30, 2021)

I wondered when this bike would come outta hiding.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 30, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> This thread will probably attract a few more eyes in the future, so it may be a good place for another wanted poster.
> Glenn/Goldenindian, is and will probably always be looking for this hub.
> So, let him know, if you ever come across one for sale.
> Sorry for the fuzzy print.
> ...



Thanks Marty! Been looking…


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 30, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> I wondered when this bike would come outta hiding.



with the help from a buddy I found out it was only one hour from where I live…once I knew that…I was pretty relentless. Haha


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 2, 2021)

Very nice work! I love doing faux patina work, sometimes it’s necessary if you are missing one or all of the correct paint parts! Could we see some close ups of some of the “patina” ? Again, it’s gorgeous! Great work dude!


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## gkeep (Aug 3, 2021)

I can't stop going back to look again and again.

Sorry if I'm being a pest but I have to ask. Did you spray over the rust and crust after cleaning up the frame and then work backwards for the patina? I built a lot of plastic WWII and WWI plane and tank models when I was young and was always trying to get that worn and weathered patina. You could match that mudguard shot next to my Pierce's mudguard and I bet only a handful of people would ever know this was not the original 100+ year old paint!


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 3, 2021)

Goldenindian said:


> 1915 Miami Flying Merkel 400 scout (faux resto)
> 
> Probably my all time favorite bicycle from the teens era!
> Have to give a special thanks to Jesse McCauley, Brant (New Mexico Brant), Paul (Oldwhizzer), John (whizzer1), Robert (barracuda), and Cabe member Stephen. Couldn’t have done it without their help. A lot of great people part of the Cabe community. Never did locate that cool Miami hub and wanted some cooler grips, but it is a awesome bike regardless. Still looking. Thanks. Enjoy the pictures. More to come….View attachment 1453558
> ...




Killer job fellas , very nice Bike 
Also Excellent hard to find Hercules pedals !!!
Definetly not hard to find a sweet bike setting up North 
Great pictures 
Mark


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 28, 2021)

Beautiful work on the paint!  Unbelievable results.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oddball (Nov 29, 2021)

You got that right Steve, beautiful work indeed Glenn, you inspire me!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 30, 2021)

Completely awesome , great job !


----------

